# Question about what to feed my 7inch non-aggressive pike/gar thinggy



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi! I am kinda new to keeping predatory fish. I just got a South American Gar (closer to pike) and I have a question. I put half a dozen minnows in the tank and the minnows hang around at the bottom. He is around 7 inches and he feeds at the top. I tried some soaked freeze-dried krill but he didn't want it. What should I feed him. He is kinda small for a gar (or pike) right now (only 7 inches), would guppies be good?

I caught some minnows from the bottom with a new and brought them up and he tried eating from the net. He is not afraid of anything and quickly grabbed it. It was awesome but I moved the net too soon and the minnow escaped from his moth (sorry garzilla).I'll take a video so you guys can see it. Thanks for the help. I think I will post a gar journal.


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

I would think that would be good...sooner or later he's gonna eat them(he'll get hungry)


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yhea. I just put him in last night so I think he is still kinda curious about his enviorment.










That is a pic of him


----------

